# Hair in Ears



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

Don't know if you guys have this but my puppy has much hair in his ears, and he itches the right one until he yelps. I try using a Q-tip to pull some hair out, but he won't let me touch it, it's so sensitive! Taking him to the vet for shots Saturday. He already showed me how to use a Q-tip to get hair out and put some ointment in them. I'm starting clicker training with him Tuesday, maybe I can learn some things so I can get in his ear. I tried putting his ears back and giving chicken right after, but it's still a battle. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

You better tell the vet to take a look at it when you bring him. Kylee had a yeast infection in her ears when I got her and I had to put drops in it for like a month to clear it up. She was doing the same thing- itching A LOT, crying, she had senstivity to it and it smelled bad. Take little whiff in there, if it smells rotten...somethings up!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I've never heard of using a Q tip to get the hair out. I use a little R7 ear powder (any pet store will have it) and my bare fingers. That's what my vet said to do. It's easy to gently grab the hair with the powder and only the hair that is supposed to come will that way. It doesn't hurt this way.

I'm surprised your vet didn't pluck Bailey's ear hair for you, so he could really see into the ear canal and you could get the ointment in there. See if you can get them to do it for you Saturday if you're still having trouble, then it will be easier to keep up with it yourself.

How's Bailey feeling these days? All recovered I hope!


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Sep 15 2005, 01:22 PM
> *I've never heard of using a Q tip to get the hair out. I use a little R7 ear powder (any pet store will have it) and my bare fingers. That's what my vet said to do. It's easy to gently grab the hair with the powder and only the hair that is supposed to come will that way. It doesn't hurt this way.
> 
> I'm surprised your vet didn't pluck Bailey's ear hair for you, so he could really see into the ear canal and you could get the ointment in there. See if you can get them to do it for you Saturday if you're still having trouble, then it will be easier to keep up with it yourself.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Okay, I'll try it. He's fully recovered now, thanks. He feels like he's over 3 lbs, and I can see how he's growing. They grow up so fast! BTW, does it mean anything if they have dark brown, almost black stools?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What do you feed him?

A black, tarry stool can be the result of bleeding, but most likely its just his food and nothing to worry about.

You might want to mention it to your vet on Saturday, though, since Bailey did just have digestive problems. It's pretty simple to test for blood in a stool.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

When you go to the vet, bring a stool sample with you. That way they can look at it right there.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Sep 15 2005, 02:07 PM
> *What do you feed him?
> 
> A black, tarry stool can be the result of bleeding, but most likely its just his food and nothing to worry about.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I feed him Nutro Ultra for puppies and I give him cottage cheese and chicken once in awhile. They seem to have gotten lighter lately though...


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

We have the same problem also! Rosie has a lot of hair in her ears and scraths them also. I was just about to ask about that.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Sep 15 2005, 03:34 PM
> *We have the same problem also!  Rosie has a lot of hair in her ears and scraths them also.  I was just about to ask about that.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=99961*


[/QUOTE]


If your baby has hair in her ears they need to be plucked. Just make sure you only pluck the ones that are actually in the ear canal. Do not pull the ones on the ear flap or it will hurt. The inner hairs come out very easy. I use a blount square nosed tweezer to pluck Sassy's. Get someone to help you hold your baby so she doesn't squirm too much and clean the ears up before she gets an infection. Finish up by adding a few drops of ear cleaner solution.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy+Sep 19 2005, 05:08 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If your baby has hair in her ears they need to be plucked. Just make sure you only pluck the ones that are actually in the ear canal. Do not pull the ones on the ear flap or it will hurt. The inner hairs come out very easy. I use a blount square nosed tweezer to pluck Sassy's. Get someone to help you hold your baby so she doesn't squirm too much and clean the ears up before she gets an infection. Finish up by adding a few drops of ear cleaner solution.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=101138
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks for the info


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

When kodie was a pup he had an infection as well... he would scratch at them and cry... he didnt like me touching the ears either but now I am able to touch them because there is no infection. I also had kodies ears plucked when he was a pup... but now hes 2yrs old and I havent plucked his ears in over 1yr... he doesnt have any infections either...







sometimes you can leave the hair in


----------

